# Festplatte klonen (700GB) wie am besten ?



## Sash12 (6. Juli 2012)

Moin,
Ich würde gerne eine ganze Festplatte auf der ca 700GB ( alles PC Spiele  ) sind quasi klonen auf eine größere Festplatte. Nun ist die Frage wie  welches Programm ich erstmal nehmen sollte, und ob ich das Programm  quasi booten lass also vor den System start oder ist es egal und ich  führe das Programm aus während der PC völlstandig hochgefahren ist und  Klone die Festplatte.
Sschon mal  danke

MfG
Sash12


----------



## Keksautomat (7. Juli 2012)

Total Commander.


----------



## Onlinestate (7. Juli 2012)

Ähm, Total Commander ist ein File-Manager. Da kann er gleich den Windows Explorer verwenden...

Aber generell, willst du die Platte denn wirklich klonen? Also das Problem, warum du die Spiele nicht einfach rüberkopieren ist ja nicht das Spiel an sich. Sondern es ist ja so, dass viele Konifigurationen und Dateien in der Registry oder queer beet im gesamten System verstreut sind. Du müsstest also wenigstens auch deine System-Partition klonen, was du vermutlich nicht vor hast.

Also ich denke das Klonen bringt dir hier rein gar nichts.


----------



## Sash12 (7. Juli 2012)

Also es ist so das die Spiele festplatte eine einzelne unahbhängige Festplatte, das System ist ebenfalls auf einer eigenen festplatte , nun will ich den Inhalt der Spiele festplatte sprich die Spiele partionion einfach auf eine neue Festplatte klonen.
ich weiß das ich den Laufwerksbuchstaben dann nacher von der neuen Festplatte noch auf den Buchstaben der alten Festplätte andern muss, damit die Pfade noch passen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (7. Juli 2012)

Sash12 schrieb:


> Also es ist so das die Spiele festplatte eine einzelne unahbhängige Festplatte, das System ist ebenfalls auf einer eigenen festplatte , nun will ich den Inhalt der Spiele festplatte sprich die Spiele partionion einfach auf eine neue Festplatte klonen.
> ich weiß das ich den Laufwerksbuchstaben dann nacher von der neuen Festplatte noch auf den Buchstaben der alten Festplätte andern muss, damit die Pfade noch passen.


 
Einfach die neue HD einbauen, Formatieren und den Inhalt der gesammten Spiele-HD rüberkopieren. 
Danach die Laufwerksbuchstaben anpassen.

Da ist eine Clone-Software unnötig


----------



## Sash12 (7. Juli 2012)

Alles Klar Danke ^^


----------



## Sash12 (7. Juli 2012)

So ich habe das kopieren jetzt erledigt, nun gibt sich ein anderes Problem.
Ich habe Win 7 64 Bit
Die Ziel Festplatte ist 3TB groß, ich kann aber nur 2 TB davon in einer Partition nutzen, in Windows selbst kann ich die Größe nicht ändern.
Die 3 TB ist NICHT!!! die System festplatte!!
Kann ich die 3 TB nicht in einer Partition nutzen weil Windows es nicht zulässt ?
Wisst ihr rat für mich?
Vielen Dank


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2012)

Mal genauerr: die neue PLatte ist 3TB groß und neu - korrekt? Hast Du die dann in Windows mit der Datenträgerverwaltung paritioniert, uznd DA kannst du maximal 2TB große Partition machen und eine miut 1TB, oder werden nur 2TB maximal angezeigt, als sei es eine PLatte mit 2TB?

Was steht denn im BIOS, wie groß die PLatte ist? Was für ein Mainboard hast Du?


----------



## Sash12 (7. Juli 2012)

Angezeigt wird mir die Platte mit 1,99TB , groß sollte sie aber 3 TB sein.
Ich habe einfach eine Festplatte geklont und angehakt das die große angepasst werden soll.
Ich habe ein Asus P5Q Pro als Mainboard.


----------



## svd (7. Juli 2012)

Du kannst du Größe ja auch mittels spezieller Software nachträglich ändern.
Ist oft komfortabler als die Datenträgerverwaltung in Windows.

So gibt's zB den Paragon Partition Manager auch in einer Gratis Version, die dafür nur auf Erstellen, Formattieren, Löschen, Verschieben und Größe ändern reduziert wird. also eh die einzigen Tools, die du benötigst.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2012)

Sash12 schrieb:


> Angezeigt wird mir die Platte mit 1,99TB , groß sollte sie aber 3 TB sein.
> Ich habe einfach eine Festplatte geklont und angehakt das die große angepasst werden soll.
> Ich habe ein Asus P5Q Pro als Mainboard.



Also, du hättest das besser in der Datenträgerverwaltung machen sollen. Die windows-Platte ist ja noch die alte, oder?


----------



## Sash12 (7. Juli 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, du hättest das besser in der Datenträgerverwaltung machen sollen. Die windows-Platte ist ja noch die alte, oder?



Genau die System(Boot) Platte blieb unangetastet.
icch wollte nur die Extra Festplatte Spiele die zu klein war auf eine größere neue Festplatte kopieren


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2012)

Also, ich hätte es so gemacht: neue PLatte rein, Windows booten, dann per Rechtsklick auf Computer oder Arbeitsplatz auf "Verwalten" und die Datenträgerverwaltung suchen. Da ist die neue Platte dann als "Laufwerk 1" oder so mit einem langen Balken "unpartitionierter Bereich" - auf den Balken Rechtsklick, neue Partition erstellen => damit kannst Du eine einzige große oder auch 2-3 zu je ca 1TB machen. Erst danach kopierst Du dann die Spieledaten der alten Platte auf die neue. Danach PC runterfahren, dann baust Du die alte Platte aus, und bootest neu. Dann siehst Du nach, ob die Partition der neuen Platte evlt. schon zufällig den Laufwerkbuchstaben bekommen hat, den die alte Platte hatte, zB E: - wenn nein, dann benennst Du den Buchstaben ebenfalls in der Datenträgerverwaltung einfach um.

Wenn Du jetzt bereist die neue Partitioniert hast durch ein Tool zum Klonen oder so: geh trotzdem mal in die Datenträgerverwaltung. Du könntest aus dem restlichen Platz ja auch ein neues Laufwerk mit 1TB machen - man MUSS ja nicht die ganze Platte "in einem Stück" belassen. Oder probier mal, ob Du den freien PLatz zur vorhandenen 2TB-Partition zufügen kannst, wobei ich das unnötig finde.


----------



## Sash12 (7. Juli 2012)

Also den Vorhaqnden Platz kann ich nicht Hinzufügen, alternativ mach ich halt ne 2 Partition die dann auch für Spiele oder was auch immer  wird


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2012)

Das ist ja dann kein Problem. Ob Du ein neues Spiel oder nen zB Musik+Videoordner nun auf E: oder auf F: oder sonstwo machst, ist ja egal    und für SPiele ist bei der 2TB-Partition ja auch mehr als genug Platz.


----------



## Sash12 (7. Juli 2012)

Naja über 700Gb sind schon voll Xd Wird ja nix deinstalliert bei mir


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2012)

Sash12 schrieb:


> Naja über 700Gb sind schon voll Xd Wird ja nix deinstalliert bei mir



Ich meinte nur: Du hast halt jetzt 2+1 TB. Und ob Du nun 2+1 hast oder 3 an einem Stück, ist ja egal - FALLS die 2TB mal eng werden, dann kommen einfach die dann neuen Spiele auf die 1TB-Partition. Oder Du fängst direkt an, dass Du jetzt schon sagst "Spiele auf die 2TB, alles andere auf die 1TB-Partition"  

Ich hab zB ne Platte mit 1TB, unterteilt in zwei Teile. Davon 1/3 für Mediendaten und Tools und der Rest für Spiele.


----------



## Sash12 (7. Juli 2012)

Genau , also passt schon so, bleib alles wie es ist dann, ist einfacher


----------

